# ugh!



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

what can i do with my mealworms once the spare ones have turned into beetles, theyre gross but kind interesting.

see i got a small tub of em to try with my leo's and they didnt really like em much, they will eat a few as well as their crix but not loads, so now most of the mealies have/are turning into beetles so i dunno what to do with them. any ideas?


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

its waxworms or silkworms they seem to love bev, waxworms should be just a treat as they dont really have any nutritional value just fattning but silkworms have a greater nutritional value then cricks and are nice and soft for them....


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

i got waxies too to try and they werent interested, they did eat some mealies the other day tho, my waxies are now turning into gross moths too lol.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

We used to freeze them all in the freezer, then hand them over to the vet for disposal, but that was a colege policy, maybe you could freeze them and throw them in the bin !


----------



## reps4pets (Feb 23, 2005)

most reptiles or inverebrates wont eat the mealworm beatles,you can always keep them in bran with a bit of fresh veg a day and that way you will breed your own mealworms out of the adults,but for what it costs to buy a tub here and there it might not be worth it.
other than that you could always tip the bugs in someones bed you dont like :lol:


----------



## vamp woman (May 5, 2005)

oh my god, bed bugs :lol: eewwwwwww


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

My BD's don't like the waxies much either, they will have a nibble, and then spit them out and give me a dirty look :lol: 

They love the silkies, but the number they can consume it would cost me a fortune to feed them purely on silkies, although I would prefer to do this. I might get a kit and have a go at breeding my own silkies, that way Ethan can have his own little project as well (he's only 5) A full kit is £50 and apparently you can then breed on from the eggs supplied, it comes will full instructions and apparently a Mullbery bush as well for the feeding. I'm going to investigate a little further first though.


----------

